# The World of Johannesburg



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The name of the thread comes from the fact that Johannesburg can easily be described as the world in one city.










http://flic.kr/p/epxhK9










Posted by Nostra


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Now lets begin diving deeper into the city


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/dsjGy8









http://flic.kr/p/do9tu5









http://flic.kr/p/btH4c6









http://flic.kr/p/eL2hJR


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/eRxAuR




























http://flic.kr/p/eRJYKb


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/eHTgKx


















http://flic.kr/p/eGQiEN


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/fc781v









http://flic.kr/p/fcjFFw









http://flic.kr/p/f1788Z









http://flic.kr/p/f8MCEV


----------



## circassia (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting the good pics, musiccity, you must be a big lover of South Africa as am I!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm liked obsessed with the place, it's rather unhealthy :lol:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/fdPt1z


















http://flic.kr/p/fdPpep









http://flic.kr/p/fdrMLd


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/eUemiV









http://flic.kr/p/eUqH6N


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/eUpHF1


















http://flic.kr/p/eUpBbE









http://flic.kr/p/eUdqLc


----------



## circassia (Nov 19, 2013)

Nothing wrong with loving the place  My great grandmother was Afrikaner, she moved to the States with her family shortly after the British/Boer war. 

Thanks again for the photos, these look like some cool places in Jo'burg.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/eTp3NK









http://flic.kr/p/eTzkxd









http://flic.kr/p/fqHB15


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/di66yy









http://flic.kr/p/bzJRSW


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

jacques du bruyn


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Sarah Duff


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

visitgauteng


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

visitgauteng


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

visitgauteng


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

EBoechat









Mr Baggins









Pascal Parent


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*15 Alice Lane | Sandton


























*

Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Taste of Joburg festival | Fourways *

















































































































































Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*NIROX Sculpture Park | Krugersdorp *



































































































































































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*#ZumaMustFall | Braamfontein *

























































































































































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Fourways Farmers Market | Fourways*






























































































































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Virgin Active Classic | Sandton *














































Source:me​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Great city. A must.


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*44 Stanley | Milpark*













































































































Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Park Station | Braamfontein*
































































































































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

*Henri Matisse : Rhythm and Meaning* 
Standard Bank Gallery 



































































































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Warhol Unscreened | Wits Art Musuem













































































































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Rivonia Road 









Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

M1 De Villiers Graaff 






















































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

The Leonardo | Sandton













































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Rivonia Road | Sandton 



























Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Huawei Joburg Day | Crocodile Creek 













































































































































































Source:me​


----------



## L2 (Aug 19, 2008)

The E.N.D said:


> Rivonia Road | Sandton​


Was that the view from the gym at the Radisson Blu hotel on that corner? Looks like the same view I had from the treadmill there earlier in the year 

Nice shots in this thread btw. You were game to take those CBD shots on a quiet afternoon that were on the last page.


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

^^Well spotted, buddy. I was actually on the balcony of the restaurant which I suspect is right above the gym. The week before we were up on the actual roof of the building but I wasn't too crazy about my shots.


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandton





































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Modderfontein Nature Reserve | Modderfontein 













































Source: me​


----------

